# You Know What I Hate? .... Thread



## BrutalSauce

I've seen this on a few forums and its fun to vent sometimes.

You know what I hate, the fact that my sister backed into my car yesterday and she told no one till i called her out on it.


----------



## Jordan8

You know what I hate, gas prices.


----------



## elliott35

I hate apple

THUNDERBOLT


----------



## stonerdroid

i hate the government. and my boss.

droid2 - cm7 unofficial nightlies | i only post when i'm stoned. which is mostly.


----------



## Brett6781

I hate people who don't know how to use their phones


----------



## avataranjie

Gotta hate school


----------



## BrutalSauce

I hate that I am tired but can't sleep.

Sent from my pwnd Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## SyNiK4L

i hate landlords.


----------



## JSM9872

I hate this thread... just kidding

I hate mustard... and mayonaise...


----------



## PatHoge

"JSM9872 said:


> I hate this thread... just kidding
> 
> I hate mustard... and mayonaise...


Holy crap. Me too! Did we just become best friends?!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## JSM9872

PatHoge said:


> Holy crap. Me too! Did we just become best friends?!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


Depends. Favorite dinosaur??

And would you be opposed to doing karate in the garage??

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L

PatHoge said:


> Holy crap. Me too! Did we just become best friends?!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


+1 lol


----------



## vargus21

Web pages that automatically refresh after a certain amount of time. I'm in the middle of reading an article and the page refreshes and puts me back at the top. Grrr.


----------



## bretth18

*i hate that verizon doesnt have the nexus s*[/b]


----------



## Jordan8

bretth18 said:


> *i hate that verizon doesnt have the nexus s*[/b]


agreed. I also hate tiered data.


----------



## lilcdroid

I hate locked bootloaders and the fact that the thunderbolt doesn't have an official gingerbread release.


----------



## Rominucka

Bosses. They always ruin the fun when they show up and then eventually fire you.

My boss now is awesome though.

Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge running stock EE4.


----------



## SpinningHook

I have alot of disdain for our society/culture, in general. In particular, our pervasive outlook on what makes a indiviual a worthwhile person (usually it amounts to material gain and physical appearance, which are both piss-poor determining factors, overall) and the willingness to continue with the out-moded concept of the lead/follow dynamic. A stronger society, sans all the rampant retardation that has been generated, will only come about by our unanimously evolving passed that kind of toxic co-dependence and the psychological damage it does and instead focus on encouraging the cultivation of a self-sufficient individual with respects to their environment and those around them.

-or-

"I'm against picketing, but I don't know how to show it."

/no one cares


----------



## razorclose

I hate mouthbreathers


----------



## JSM9872

Close talkers.

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbrock98

I hate ppl who call me closed minded all because I disagree with their point of view, if they are so open minded then why is my decision so wrong & no room for me to have my own opinion, kinda a double standard if u ask me


----------



## bretth18

i just made this reply so i cud have 200 posts. yup.


----------



## elliott35

"bretth18 said:


> i hate that verizon doesnt have the nexus s


+1

thunderbolt


----------



## Guest

stonerdroid said:


> i hate the government. and my boss.
> 
> droid2 - cm7 unofficial nightlies | i only post when i'm stoned. which is mostly.


watch what you say.. the government is closer than you think 

I hate steve jobs and apple... i will NEVER buy an apple product. *never owned an ipod...*


----------



## jbrock98

bretth18 said:


> i just made this reply so i cud have 200 posts. yup.


i hate that u just put a bs post in a relevant thread

j/k :androidwink:


----------



## bretth18

jbrock98 said:


> i hate that u just put a bs post in a relevant thread
> 
> j/k :androidwink:


tee hee


----------



## JsinLegacy

I hate the bastards who think its cool to sit in front of my 5 yr old son at the theater so he can't see...especially when there is about 80 different open seats available


----------



## Jonathon

I hate school, school uniforms and (really only dislike) people who have no clue how to use anything. My grandpop asked one night, after seeing my dads iPod touch and my Nexus S, how do you know what to press? *facepalm* I then proceeded to explain to him what a touchscreen was and that you touch it...

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jbrock98

JsinLegacy said:


> I hate the bastards who think its cool to sit in front of my 5 yr old son at the theater so he can't see...especially when there is about 80 different open seats available


i hate when i get to the theater early with my fiancee find the perfect seat get settled in and some family walks in late and sits behind me then asks me to move b/c their 10 yr old isnt going to be able to see Edward or Jacob unless i move, bunk that stuff i knew it was going to be crowded, thats why i took the time to leave early enough to stop by the gas station to get candy and drinks because I know the misses gets hungry/thirsty and i'm not standing in line to pay 3x as much to get them from theater so i've been fighting with her for over an hour to hurry up and get ready so we can do all this stuff and still get a good seat, so if i'm sitting in front of ur daughter whos in love with edward or jacob or ur son who loves bella and vampires as much as i do then maybe u should've planned a lil better gotten here earlier or maybe brought a booster seat because my hind-end is content and comfortmable and i have just as much of a right to enjoy vampire love as much as the next person


----------



## JsinLegacy

jbrock98 said:


> i hate when i get to the theater early with my fiancee find the perfect seat get settled in and some family walks in late and sits behind me then asks me to move b/c their 10 yr old isnt going to be able to see Edward or Jacob unless i move, bunk that stuff i knew it was going to be crowded, thats why i took the time to leave early enough to stop by the gas station to get candy and drinks because I know the misses gets hungry/thirsty and i'm not standing in line to pay 3x as much to get them from theater so i've been fighting with her for over an hour to hurry up and get ready so we can do all this stuff and still get a good seat, so if i'm sitting in front of ur daughter whos in love with edward or jacob or ur son who loves bella and vampires as much as i do then maybe u should've planned a lil better gotten here earlier or maybe brought a booster seat because my hind-end is content and comfortmable and i have just as much of a right to enjoy vampire love as much as the next person


You know.. it's different when we come in later to see a movie and people are already sitting down... its just when we get their early enough to get a seat and then people sit in front of him... We never see late shows either with him.. always mid afternoon when hardly anyone is there... so usually the theater is fairly empty ... so people have a million seats to choose from... of course my son won't be seeing some Twilight movie anyways... but my point is .. that when there is clearly enough open seats just don't sit down in front of him.... it always happens .. even if the seat in front of me is open they will sit in front of him... I just don't get it... but if I come after you have sat down then I don't expect you to move for the sake of my son of myself....

See.. I took my son to see Captain America yesterday... at 1:30 PM... maybe 80 people in the theater that sits 300... so we sit down where he wants to sit, get settled in and then some couple comes in about 5 minutes later and sits right in front of my son so he can't see... why? Plenty of other open spots for them to choose from.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

stonerdroid said:


> i hate the government. and my boss.


I hate that they are the same person


----------



## PatHoge

I hate HTC Sense.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Brett6781

PatHoge said:


> I hate HTC Sense.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


+1 and Moto Blur and Touchwiz


----------



## nerdslogic

I hate not having root on this fabulous droid 3

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshjunior

i hate punk kids that try to race me in mini vans just bc i drive a trans am lol


----------



## DizzyThermal

JSM9872 said:


> Depends. Favorite dinosaur??
> 
> And would you be opposed to doing karate in the garage??
> 
> Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


I was drinking a glass of water and literally spit it out when I read "Favorite dinosaur" omg.. Thank god it was just water.. <3 Step Brothers


----------



## DizzyThermal

i hate when people ask questions that have obvious answers.. Like make a statement and make an implication, but then they ask me what was just implied.. I just stare..

I hate HTC Sense, MOTOBLUR, Touch Wiz (Basically anything that is not AOSP)..

I hate how to learn one thing with Android you need to know like 100 other things.. Like if you want to contribute to let's say CyanogenMod you need to know how git/gerrit works, along with the language of the file you want to modify (whether it be C, C++, Java, Assembly, etc).. You get hot on a trail and then a roadblock is thrown up in front of you saying.. "LOL tyme to learn sumthing else!! --> "

~XDA~
=====
Me: "Hey guys, my phone keeps doing this and was wondering if I could change that?"
Dev: "Just modify the stock kernel.. under the framework base android provider there are 6 files that need to be updated and make sure you commit and repo sync"
Me: "Erm, how do you.."
Dev: "RTFM!!!!!!!"


----------



## PatHoge

I hate when ignorant people try to talk about politics...

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## LowFire

Joshjunior said:


> i hate punk kids that try to race me in mini vans just bc i drive a trans am lol


I hate when punk kids in their Trans Ams try to race me in my Corvette :tongue2:


----------



## BrutalSauce

I hate when people try to race me in my honda civic hatchback. I'm serious all the time people will try to get me to race them, my car is stock i know its not fast im not a ricer i dont try to race everyone.


----------



## platinumrims

I hate when ppl try to race me too. I also hate getting profiled and pulled over and harrassed all the time by law enforcement because of the car that I drive. Those cocks!

Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterTM

platinumrims said:


> I hate when ppl try to race me too. I also hate getting profiled and pulled over and harrassed all the time by law enforcement because of the car that I drive. Those cocks!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using Tapatalk


What type of car do you drive? 
I hate (get annoyed by) people that don't know how to dial on a phone. "So how do I put in the number..?"


----------



## platinumrims

Modified vette Z06... I hardly ever drive it but when I do. Its always someone trying to race or getting pulled over for bullshit or cops being nosey.

Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using Tapatalk


----------



## razorclose

I hate people that have a couple of 10-12" subs in their cars, turn the bass levels way up, and their vehicle sounds like it's going to fall apart.


----------



## midnight assassin

I hate that marijuana is illegal.


----------



## platinumrims

razorclose said:


> I hate people that have a couple of 10-12" subs in their cars, turn the bass levels way up, and their vehicle sounds like it's going to fall apart.


I also hate this. Lol. I live in MS so I see/hear this multiple times a day on every street there is traffic on. I also hate when poor people try act like gangsters in cars they can't afford. Actually its funny to see them get repoed lol.

I also hate ppl that put 24 inch walmart specials on a Crowne Vic and think its cool while they are riding around with no AC lol.

Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using Tapatalk


----------



## elliott35

"Joshjunior said:


> i hate punk kids that try to race me in mini vans just bc i drive a trans am lol


Same except I drive an m3.

THUNDERBOLT


----------



## Mustang302LX

I hate when people you don't know butt into a group conversation like they have know everyone for years!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## ras0787

When people go 10 mph below the speed limit in the left lane.


----------



## elliott35

"ras0787 said:


> when people go 10 mph below the speed limit in the left lane.


+ 1

thunderbolt


----------



## dkoss

Working


----------



## dkoss

3rd shift


----------



## TRE_588

"dkoss said:


> 3rd shift


I love 3rd shift (currently working and get off in 2 hours)

I hate sleep. No joke


----------



## dkoss

It's not so much the 3rd shift I hate it's the fact that it's my second job and I have to go straight to work after work. I can definitely live on 4-5 hrs sleep.


----------



## Jordan8

dkoss said:


> Working


This. ^


----------



## razorclose

platinumrims said:


> I also hate this. Lol. I live in MS so I see/hear this multiple times a day on every street there is traffic on. I also hate when poor people try act like gangsters in cars they can't afford. Actually its funny to see them get repoed lol.
> 
> I also hate ppl that put 24 inch walmart specials on a Crowne Vic and think its cool while they are riding around with no AC lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using Tapatalk


Haha I live in middle Ga, so you pretty much described all I see every day


----------



## lowrenttechguy

bretth18 said:


> *i hate that verizon doesnt have the nexus s*[/b]


+1

Sent by way of carrier pidgeon.


----------



## x13thangelx

razorclose said:


> Haha I live in middle Ga, so you pretty much described all I see every day


lol, me too

Installing 32 bit gentoo when I needed 64bit -_-

Another thing I hate, having the d2/d2g/milestone2 forums all together


----------



## Jordan8

lowrenttechguy said:


> +1
> 
> Sent by way of carrier pidgeon.


^, not to mention the tiered data BS they have going on.


----------



## JsinLegacy

I hate that I actually laugh at shows on the Disney Channel ... i feel so ashamed


----------



## dougfresh

I hate my Samsung Vibrant GPS


----------



## shorte_33

I hate when thy female claims she's pregnant, yet you used a condom and all the tests from doctors and home says negative. Yet she claims you're the babby daddy lol


----------



## Mustang302LX

I hate that I'm a 27 yr old man and I have kid show songs memorized lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## killall

I hate when you are in the pool and your friend tells you that they have just done a piss.


----------



## vynyard1

I hate that I dropped my thunderbolt and shattered the screen.... sad sad day!!


----------



## Lurch81

I hate Verizon for only having one unlocked phone since they started carrying android phones


----------



## x13thangelx

I hate being almost asleep then start itching really bad and you cant get it to stop....


----------



## dougfresh

I hate when I fart and shit splashes out !yuck


----------



## bobbydukes707

Mustang302LX said:


> I hate that I'm a 27 yr old man and I have kid show songs memorized lol.


Ditto, but I am 36... and have no kids...

I hate watching my measly paycheck disappear almost as soon as I deposit it.

I hate Justin Beiber too.


----------



## nars

I hate lag. Especially input lag. I also hate people who talk the talk but can't walk their walk. I also hate stepping right into the shower and getting that sudden urge to shit then having to shit with wet hair and a wet ass. Rofl


----------



## x13thangelx

i hate going to change guitar strings and not being able to find the allen wrench you need.....


----------



## Joshjunior

I hate buying a part from the parts house and getting home only to find out they gave me the wrong crap


----------



## Cblox

"SpinningHook said:


> "I'm against picketing, but I don't know how to show it."


I hate that Mitch Hedberg died.


----------



## Joshjunior

"Cblox said:


> I hate that Mitch Hedberg died.


Me too


----------



## Mr. Meowmers

Knowing you have to get up early and knowing you wont fall asleep in the next short while ... XD

Sent from muh Supersonic


----------



## iNfAMOUS702

I hate that i can get any girl i want in my town MINUS the one i actually wanna be with


----------



## iNfAMOUS702

"midnight assassin said:


> I hate that marijuana is illegal.


+99999999999999999999


----------



## remicks

I hate elitist devs/coders who swear they were born with advanced coding knowledge and they've never had to ask for help or look up anything.

remicks
Team StormDroid
[Sent from my rooted and overclocked Ally using RootzWiki Forums app.]


----------



## droidvirzi

U know what I hate!! How taco bell thinks there Mexican with there tacos?!?! Wtf there whiter then all the white girls tht eat there


----------



## davidnc

I hate it when 2 cars traveling in the same direction are riding side by side both going under the posted speed limit.


----------



## Joshjunior

"davidnc said:


> I hate it when 2 cars traveling in the same direction are riding side by side both going under the posted speed limit.


That really grinds my gears...pun intended lol


----------



## coggy9

I hate slow internet. Been redownloading TF2 all day...


----------



## gt1989

I hate drivers who don't know how to use their turn signal, especially on the highway.


----------



## x13thangelx

I hate when you stand up and have to sit back down because your foots asleep


----------



## Sassyontech

Andy Rooney threads.....


----------



## anmtrn

i hate when you want to make a left turn and you see a car coming with no lights on and you think he is going to be straight, but he stops at the intersection to make a left turn himself,


----------



## Flipfreak

I hate you.


----------



## mrbmg

I hate when I fart, and I didn't feel anything come out... but there's still a mess.


----------



## slimpirudude

"Mr. Meowmers said:


> Knowing you have to get up early and knowing you wont fall asleep in the next short while ... XD
> 
> Sent from muh Supersonic


Me too! Happens alot.

I also hate when your eating dinner and its realll good so keep eating until your stomach is so full it hurts. Hate it!


----------



## SpinningHook

The phrase, "lol." I'm not trying to pick on anyone in particular, but some people overuse it, especially in relation to things that are only nominally humorous (mostly to themselves) or just not amusing whatsoever. In those instances, it seems either indicative of complete self-absorption and/or insanity. Besides, most of the times, they're using it more along the context of, "chuckling softly to one's self/in one's head.

And sometimes, it's just completely innappropriate:

"I just ran over a small child. Lol!"


----------



## davidnc

SpinningHook said:


> The phrase, "lol." I'm not trying to pick on anyone in particular, but some people overuse it.....
> And sometimes, it's just completely innappropriate:
> "I just ran over a small child. Lol!"


"I just ran over a posssum Lol"

sent using TaPaTaLk


----------



## x13thangelx

i hate rushing to get to a class only to find out that it got canceled and the teacher didnt let anyone know except with a sign on the door....


----------



## monky_1

You know what I hate? When I wipe my a** and I look at the mirror I'm like "damn wipe it clean like Mr.Clean"


----------



## cloud36426

"nars said:


> I hate lag. Especially input lag. I also hate people who talk the talk but can't walk their walk. I also hate stepping right into the shower and getting that sudden urge to shit then having to shit with wet hair and a wet ass. Rofl


+100 on the having to poo after just getting in the shower.


----------



## AndyFox2011

"SpinningHook said:


> "I just ran over a small child. Lol!"


You have a fair point! Sad thing is some of my friends probably would 'lol' after running over a child :/


----------



## davidnc

I hate it when I am the only car in sight on a rual country road and someone still pulls out in front of me just as I am about to their pull out point causing me to almost stop so I wouldnt run into them ,and pokes along at 5mph ,then goes 50 yards ,comesa to a total stop,and makes a left hand turn. :tongue2:


----------



## BrutalSauce

I hate that its finals week and I'm not done yet.


----------



## davidnc

I hate stupid neighbors.As in "dumb" neighbors


----------



## eFrigid

I hate you know what I hate threads

Lol jk I hate poopstains on boxers


----------



## Trenton

I hate when my enemy is gunned down just before I land my predator missile on them.


----------



## Shemdroid

vargus21 said:


> Web pages that automatically refresh after a certain amount of time. I'm in the middle of reading an article and the page refreshes and puts me back at the top. Grrr.


+1



JsinLegacy said:


> You know.. it's different when we come in later to see a movie and people are already sitting down... its just when we get their early enough to get a seat and then people sit in front of him... We never see late shows either with him.. always mid afternoon when hardly anyone is there... so usually the theater is fairly empty ... so people have a million seats to choose from... of course my son won't be seeing some Twilight movie anyways... but my point is .. that when there is clearly enough open seats just don't sit down in front of him.... it always happens .. even if the seat in front of me is open they will sit in front of him... I just don't get it... but if I come after you have sat down then I don't expect you to move for the sake of my son of myself....
> 
> See.. I took my son to see Captain America yesterday... at 1:30 PM... maybe 80 people in the theater that sits 300... so we sit down where he wants to sit, get settled in and then some couple comes in about 5 minutes later and sits right in front of my son so he can't see... why? Plenty of other open spots for them to choose from.


I hate that theatres arent conciderate enough to seat people according to thier height, age, time arrived, need to eat/drink, love for actors/actresses and most of all that they dont serve beer with the flipping popcorn.

Oh and i hate when people (who are worried about themselves) expect me to be unselfish for thier benefit!!!



DizzyThermal said:


> I was drinking a glass of water and literally spit it out when I read "Favorite dinosaur" omg.. Thank god it was just water.. <3 Step Brothers


Also <3 step brothers



Mr. Meowmers said:


> Knowing you have to get up early and knowing you wont fall asleep in the next short while ... XD
> 
> Sent from muh Supersonic


Agreed



SpinningHook said:


> The phrase, "lol." I'm not trying to pick on anyone in particular, but some people overuse it, especially in relation to things that are only nominally humorous (mostly to themselves) or just not amusing whatsoever. In those instances, it seems either indicative of complete self-absorption and/or insanity. Besides, most of the times, they're using it more along the context of, "chuckling softly to one's self/in one's head.
> 
> And sometimes, it's just completely innappropriate:
> 
> "I just ran over a small child. Lol!"


Lol...... Jk ® kiitbtlmmfao © <========= literally

.....kickin it in the bathtub laughing my mother flipping arse off.....



eFrigid said:


> I hate you know what I hate threads
> 
> Lol jk I hate poopstains on boxers


2 tp squares,folded in half, stuffed firmly into your crack will prevent that. i swear by it!!!!


----------



## dickenam

AHAHAHAHAHA @ this thread

I hate jaywalkers in the MF city, you're gonna dent my car when I break your kneecaps off =(


----------



## WxMan

People who ask 30 different people the same question until they get the answer they want to hear.

Golf ball or larger sized hail. Tends to beat up the car a little.

Spiders. The only thing I fear.

Reality TV shows.

Edit: I almost forgot......Windows and all of their products.


----------



## zalez

I hate how fast I get the urge to change phones. I hate people who think they know computers when they know just enough to look stupid when calling me. I hate people who can't close their trap in the movie or can't stop texting for the 2 hours while in the movies.


----------



## z28nck33

Hate walking into the Verizon store and the sales rep thinks he knows more them me about the phone I'm about to buy... lol I really hate that


----------



## scooby0u812

iphone


----------



## Gman

Mondays.....duh


----------



## zeeman

I hate cm7


----------



## dickenam

zeeman said:


> I hate cm7


CM7 h8u back?


----------



## Brett6781

cabbages...


----------



## scooby0u812

oops


----------



## Gman

I hate folks who hate one brand over the other


----------



## scooby0u812

Gman said:


> I hate folks who hate one brand over the other


----------



## Gman

The Dallas Cowgurls


----------



## Gman

Guys that kill threads hahaha


----------



## haxerpaylay

I hate working till midnight on new years eve.

DroidX: EncounterICS X Beta 3
Lg Revolution: Gingervolt 1.3
Motorola Droid (retired)
Motorola Cliq (Retired


----------



## Gman

Still hate the cowboys


----------



## watt9493

Court issued visitation.

-My life is a shooting range, people never change-


----------



## albinoman109

Hippies

Sent from my ICS droid 2


----------



## dickenam

albinoman109 said:


> Hippies
> 
> Sent from my ICS droid 2


Hipsters..


----------



## jonesin

Gman said:


> The Dallas Cowgurls


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

Styrofoam... I hate it more than anything, whenever I think about it I feel like I have to puke.


----------



## brkshr

Kangers!!!

I've been fighting the urge all day to post in all of their threads that they are kangers, so people can know... I feel like their name should be blasted at the top of the forum 'Known Kangers'. But in the spirit of Rootzwiki and the android community I refuse to be the cause of drama...


----------



## dhouston10

You know what I hate? 

I hate it when someone doesn't follow the instructions in the OP, and then bash the developer for having a sucky rom/mod. Rootzwiki should have a standardized reading test in order to sign up for the forums


----------



## mounttimp

I hate mods who troll and post troll like comments in people's threads !!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## _josh__

waking up this early

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## fleurdelisxliv

i hate that i get tired of every phone i get so fast!!!!!!!!!!!! even though they are good phones


----------



## Gman

idiot bosses


----------



## gunderwear

fleurdelisxliv said:


> i hate that i get tired of every phone i get so fast!!!!!!!!!!!! even though they are good phones


Not alone brother. The more something is changed the more you get sick of it. The day I started theming my phone, I became insatiable. There was a time when stock anything satisfied me.

Sooo what I hate is looking at peoples droids who have no idea what they are capable of.

Also hate people who say the droid is way better than the iPhone but doesn't know how to back up their arguments making the rest of the community looking ignorant like 95% of iPhone users.


----------



## kvswim

I hate stupid people. Really. Hate. Them.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

kvswim said:


> I hate stupid people. Really. Hate. Them.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


I hate banning you in the I ban you thread.


----------



## kvswim

jellybellys said:


> I hate banning you in the I ban you thread.


I hate people who ban me in the I ban you thread.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## pdc419

I hate the soup nazi

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droe6

I hate kuwait.


----------



## Smootee

I hate when people can't distinguish the difference between your and you're.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droe6

^yes.

I hate grammar nazis that do not use proper grammar.


----------



## jellybellys

People who no-show for meetings


----------



## droe6

People who type in all caps.


----------



## Dark Jedi

I hate people who calls any android phone Droid. When only a few android phones are called Droid. Droid is a register trademark of lucarts.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

Dark Jedi said:


> I hate people who calls any android phone Droid. When only a few android phones are called Droid. Droid is a register trademark of lucarts.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


+1

along with people who use comic sans as their main-essay-typing-font.
it's not a bad font, it just has it's purposes, and essays are not one of them.


----------



## Barf

I hate when I pay for expedited shipping (1-2 days) and then when I track the package it says its going to take 7!


----------



## Gman

I hate my weakness for the female form!!


----------



## kvswim

Gman said:


> I hate my weakness for the female form!!


Indeed. Although I've found that it's mitigated by having a girlfriend and/or a wife...









Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gman

In that case, I hate when it rains it pours in regards to the female form!


kvswim said:


> Indeed. Although I've found that it's mitigated by having a girlfriend and/or a wife...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys

Gman using monospace fonts


----------



## bink1r

I hate that I may be posting something that someone else has already posted. I hate that I just read 3 pages of this post. I hate that I felt it necessary to reply with something witty on this post. And finally, I hate that Dave Chappelle freaked the fuck out and didn't keep making the Chappelle show. HATE HATE HATE (in Chappelle's voice) of course.


----------



## jellybellys

I hade flaming (in a "chill" voice)


----------



## Fox_Dye

Im sure all men hate this but I hate toothy blow jobs and women that spit

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman

I hate chicks that aren't in it to win it haha


Fox_Dye said:


> Im sure all men hate this but I hate toothy blow jobs and women that spit
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf

Fox_Dye said:


> Im sure all men hate this but I hate toothy blow jobs and women that spit
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Hahahaha. Yesss


----------

